# Help on cleaning



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I picked up a tank off craigslist...it had been dry for some months and now there is a white ring around the top 3" of my tank...I scubbed at it with just plain water...but it is still there...scrubbed it again...and again...and again...is there anything i can use to get it to come off? How about a cleaner that is natural, one of the eco friendly all purpose cleaners? Im not looking to put anything n my tank for about 3 months so if i must wash repeatedly to remove the chemicals its ok. Ideas?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

do NOT use any cleaning chemicals

vinegar is really the best and safest way 

you can pour it right one, or make it go further and dilute it in water (I've used a 50/50 mix with good results)


obviously, rinse it off well when you're done


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

^+1 

It is a hard water stain. Vinegar is your best bet.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Wouldn't using baking soda work as well?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I have always used vinegar. Never tried baking soda.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately can't go wrong with distilled white vinegar.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah Vinegar seems to be the weapon of choice for most fish-keepers, you could also use some salt and you could give Baking Soda a try to see if it moves it.


----------

